# Most Common SS MTB Crankset?



## jeffhigham (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm new to SS and am looking at buying a new crank (currently I'm using my 3-ring crank on the middle ring). What are the most common cranksets people are using on MTB singles? I am looking for a quality crank something comparable in quality / weight to Shimano XT (not the best but respectable, reliable, durable, etc).  Thanks in advance for your sage advice!


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

I use an XT crank with a SS specific 32T ring on my Redline.


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

Most common, not sure. A lot here use moded XTR, and xt or lx. I use RF rice XC on most of my SS, but cook bros cranks on my Fat.

On a diffrent note, try to use a SS chainring. One thats not ramped or pinned. Will keep things running smoother.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

hard to beat shimano for the money. I'm kinda diggin my bontrager race lite SS though... with a ti bottom bracket and a spiderless ring, it'll be in m960 territory weight-wise.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

If you're looking to buy a crankset, I highly recommend the modded Shimano XTR M960. You can purchase one already modified and ceramic coated from Shawnee Trail Bike which are gorgeous and perform great. Very stiff, very light, and extremely reliable. You can contact him at RDDale7 @ gmail dot com. Here are mine:


----------



## jeffhigham (Oct 15, 2009)

sweet! I actually have an XTR crank available to use. What kind of chainring do you have on this one? Looks like a very simple mod.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

It's one of ISuckAtRiding's (ISAR) chainrings. They're very well made, light, and a good price. Instead of modding it on your own, I'd just send it to Shawnee and let him do it; it doesn't cost much more and he does a great job.


----------



## donmeredith74 (Dec 29, 2006)

+1 for Shawnee cranks. I'm running them on my new SS and I love it.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

well the ones truvativ comes in close second


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*180 with 32t 585g*

Here's a set of 180mm that are quite lite. Sorry about the typo 545grams


----------



## bstrick (Nov 12, 2005)

White Industries Eno.


----------



## smaxor (Dec 18, 2004)

bstrick said:


> White Industries Eno.


^ this


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*507g with no CF*

^
^
^
^
^
THIS  AEROZINE SS with 32 Ti



smaxor said:


> ^ this


----------



## oldskoolm4 (Jan 13, 2008)

ENO fer' sure. Best crank I've owned.


----------



## ProLink (May 23, 2009)

Another Eno:


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I guess I just don't understand the appeal of ENO cranks. I've killed enough square taper cranks that I jumped on Octalink when it became available, and then converted all my bikes to Hollowtech II when it became available. I just don't see why I'd want to go back.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

bad mechanic said:


> I guess I just don't understand the appeal of ENO cranks. I've killed enough square taper cranks that I jumped one Octalink when it became available, and then converted all my bikes to Hollowtech II when it became available. I just don't see why I'd want to go back.


I'm with you on that, i dont think i've ever had a square taper crank last more than a few months before it started rounding out and developed a wobble. Even some fairly expensive cranks. And yes, they were all torqued properly. 
ISIS lasts quite a bit longer for me, and i have yet to destroy a hollowtech II. Both can handle much more radial load than a square taper by design.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

shimano cranks/bb's super reliable and as said, nearly impossible to beat from a value/dollar standpoint. I'm running lx on one, xt on another. I never really had a huge problem with square taper, except when i insisted on running kooka racha's for couple of years....


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

There's a nice selection of Uber cranks in here and I love the XTR and XT conversions.

In answer to the question about what's most common, however, I think the real answer may be something like the TruVativ 1.1's or some of the other "more average" SS cranksets.


----------



## njbiker66 (Oct 23, 2005)

I use Race Face atlas cranks in a 180. I also have a set of 960xtrs but they are 175 so I don't know if I'm going to use them. I really want the 970 xtr with the one of Dans Ti chain rings.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

to me? ENO cranks because I see them every day.


----------



## ErrantGorgon (Apr 13, 2006)

Anyone else make the modified XTR 960s? It is very confusing trying to contact Shawnee, I am trying to tie into a pair asap.


----------



## donmeredith74 (Dec 29, 2006)

Write RD at Shawnee. His email I'd rddale7 at gmail.com. He's fantastic to work with.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm pretty sure someone did a semi-tutorial here on it. search and you might find it. would save you some money, assuming you don't screw it up.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

ErrantGorgon said:


> Anyone else make the modified XTR 960s? It is very confusing trying to contact Shawnee, I am trying to tie into a pair asap.


Um, have you tried emailing him? He responds to emails quickly.


----------



## ErrantGorgon (Apr 13, 2006)

bad mechanic said:


> Um, have you tried emailing him? He responds to emails quickly.


I have officially eaten all my words about having a hard time getting in touch with RD. He is Super easy to work with. I suck.


----------



## Hobbyfreak (Aug 14, 2009)

Im using a heavy duty Race face diabolus, Does anybody knows what the weight on these puppies. looks very heavy. Im planning on trading this for a light weight one. Anyone interested.


----------



## hchchch (Aug 24, 2009)

*Spiderless Cranks*

What cranks can you use for spiderless chainrings? Will you have to use 2 non-driveside arm and attach the spiderless chainring to the BB?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

You can use spiderless rings with crankset which are designed for spiderless rings. The Eno and M950 XTR cranksets are two common spiderless designs.


----------



## hallowedpoint (Apr 18, 2009)

Please exuse my ignorance, but what all is involved in modification? I always assumed it was as simple as just bolting on a new ring,


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

I had a Truvativ Noir 3:3 converted to 1:1. Nice, light, blingy and stiff but the BB seemed to wear out fast.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

It could be that your BB shell neeeds to be faced. If its a little out of square it will cause a vibration in the bearings and bring about premature failure. 


Flat Ark said:


> I had a Truvativ Noir 3:3 converted to 1:1. Nice, light, blingy and stiff but the BB seemed to wear out fast.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*Canuck it*

My 2 SS's have Race Face Turbine 180mm cranks, square taper Shimano UN72 BBs. Wife's SS is also RF Turbine, square taper, 170mm.

All MTBs in my household have Race Face Turbines - 4 square taper, 2 ISIS... no failures (going back to 2001).

If it ain't broke...

JMJ


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

sean salach said:


> I'm pretty sure someone did a semi-tutorial here on it. search and you might find it. would save you some money, assuming you don't screw it up.


I have it book marked at home, if no-one else links to it before tonight I'll try and remember to stick up then.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Flat Ark said:


> I had a Truvativ Noir 3:3 converted to 1:1. Nice, light, blingy and stiff but the BB seemed to wear out fast.


Like crazy8 said, your bottom bracket shell needs to be faced before installing an external BB. A lot of frames come from the factory without it faced. Also, the stock bearings usually aren't very good, so I recommend upgrading to the Enduro bearings; you don't need the expensive ones, the cheap $15 work very nicely.

http://www.enduroforkseals.com


----------



## ratch (Jan 11, 2009)

Another +1 for the ENO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## fixedforbroke (Sep 25, 2009)

personal favorite is the surly mr. whirly.
Its nice, simi- light for the strength and price.


----------



## fixedforbroke (Sep 25, 2009)

hallowedpoint said:


> Please exuse my ignorance, but what all is involved in modification? I always assumed it was as simple as just bolting on a new ring,


They chop off the top chain part of the crank spider because the BCD of the outer ring is too large for a standard MTB single speed chain ring. The modification is more or less making it look pretty


----------



## abp689 (Sep 8, 2008)

I just put a deposit down on a Niner One9 with the EBB. I would like to run the WI ENO cranks. What external bracket do I need to run to accomidate the ENO and the EBB? 

Does CK make a BB that would fit a square taper?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

fixedforbroke said:


> The modification is more or less making it look pretty


And light. Don't forget light.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

abp689 said:


> I just put a deposit down on a Niner One9 with the EBB. I would like to run the WI ENO cranks. What external bracket do I need to run to accomidate the ENO and the EBB?


There is no "external bracket" needed for it. The ENO is a standard square taper crankset, so you just need a square taper bottom bracket.



abp689 said:


> Does CK make a BB that would fit a square taper?


Chris King does not make any square taper bottom brackets, only external bottom brackets.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

A day late but here's the link:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=364398&page=2


----------



## Smallfurry (Jul 8, 2009)

driver bob said:


> A day late but here's the link:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=364398&page=2


Cheers. Might try this.

Anyone with any tips for coating black. Would rattle can spraying be sufficent?

Also, despite the fact that the m970's are a bit fugly (IMHO), I may just try and get some if they come up for a similar price.

Are they much better? would they fit a Gates CarbonDrive beltring (104bcd) well?

I've seen a XTR 970 cranks sans chainrings and the outside of the spider has a near hexangonal edge as opposed to a rounded one. Will this interfer with the belt ring?

Sorry loads of questions

ED: the XTR 960s look to have the chainring on the inside, yet the Gates ring looks to go on the outside :S


----------



## TyRod (Apr 26, 2009)

Here is a set of polished Shimano LX cranks that I have used for a couble years on diferent SS bikes. They look and work just fine and you can get them relatively cheap. Just have to ocasionally polish with some "Mothers Polish" a few times a year, besides the initial hours of polishing  .

View attachment 497941


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Shimano XTR960*

The Gates belt drive sprocket won't fit the XTR 960 if it's bcd is 104mm. The 960 is 146/102/64mm.

Tyrod, Those polished LX cranks look pretty good.


----------



## Smallfurry (Jul 8, 2009)

crazy8 said:


> The Gates belt drive sprocket won't fit the XTR 960 if it's bcd is 104mm. The 960 is 146/102/64mm.
> 
> Tyrod, Those polished LX cranks look pretty good.


I'd just assumed they were 104. TBH I'd kinda written it off due to the ring placement. I've seen a few other options that I like though.

The modified cranks on this and other MTBR threads look great.

Found yet another question (sorry). But is it a good idea to re-install the granny ring chainring bolts, after removal of the granny ring. For spider strength?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Smallfurry said:


> But is it a good idea to re-install the granny ring chainring bolts, after removal of the granny ring. For spider strength?


Completely unneeded.


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

bad mechanic said:


> Completely unneeded.


I think it depends. If you run an old RF cranks, it maybe helpful to be aware of this, as I have seen/heard of this happening to multiple people:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=349965&highlight=raceface+granny+broke+off

M960 has 2 granny holes penetrated, so in theory, they reduce the rigidity slightly. Plugging those 2 holes with steel bolts may give you some sense of security. That said, I haven't seen broken m960 as of yet


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

don't forget the profiles! best bmx/singlespeed cranks in the world. great product, easy set-up, super strong, easy to tweak chainline, all around killer crank, plus you can get them in all kinds of fancy colors and lengths


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

hatake said:


> I think it depends....


You're right, my mistake. I was speaking for Shimano cranks, where you really don't need to run the granny bolts.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Smallfurry said:


> Anyone with any tips for coating black. Would rattle can spraying be sufficent?


Send them to Shawnee (crazy8) and have them ceramic coated black. It's pretty economical, and the finish is incredibly durable.



Smallfurry said:


> Also, despite the fact that the m970's are a bit fugly (IMHO), I may just try and get some if they come up for a similar price.


The M970 cranks go for a lot more on eBay than the M960. The M960 can also be made lighter (by cutting off the big ring tabs) and has a better left arm attachment and bearing preload system. In my opinion they're also much better looking.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

i had ENOs, i sold them and got shimano SLX. they are stiff as hell. i use a surly ss ring with a surly ss cog.


----------



## Smallfurry (Jul 8, 2009)

That RaceFace failure pic is the one I remember seeing.

My thoughts were that it depends on the crank design too. But I was'nt sure. The cheap deore cranks I have on the commuter certainly would'nt need them. But I remembered seeing pics of failed triples run as singles.


----------



## None (Oct 31, 2005)

Common? Dunno but I've been running these with zero problems in 180 length for over 2 years...


----------



## srescigno73 (Oct 3, 2005)

TyRod, That's a very cool set-up you have. Quick question for you, are you running any spacers on your BB? I am setting up a pair of XT's with a King BB and a EBB. I am not sure if I run 2 Drive Side and 1 Non-Drive. Thanks for your time!!


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Edit


----------



## TyRod (Apr 26, 2009)

> srescigno73 TyRod, That's a very cool set-up you have. Quick question for you, are you running any spacers on your BB? I am setting up a pair of XT's with a King BB and a EBB. I am not sure if I run 2 Drive Side and 1 Non-Drive. Thanks for your time!!


Thanks! I'm not using any spacers at all. Good luck with your new project!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I like my old-school square taper Race Face 5-bolt..bullet-proof.


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Still waiting for one of my 3 ENO square taper cranks to round out. No movement yet. Solid, reliable, simple, and great looking!


----------



## homegrown_xt (Jun 18, 2008)

The ones that I have sitting in my parts bin.
I use them for a while until I decide I want to upgrade. What the heck, they are free and might as well use them.
just my .02


----------



## smaxor (Dec 18, 2004)

TiGeo said:


> I like my old-school square taper Race Face 5-bolt..bullet-proof.


I have a set of these too and like them just as much as my enos


----------



## John's Smith (Jan 4, 2010)

im using a Sugino Impel 150x.
i tried to convert it to a 1 ring deal but the allen key bolt holes are not close to being deep enough for allen wrench + i believe my crank arm threading is stripped as i cannot remove the drive side arm but the non drive-side crank arm comes off like a sinch....this sucks...but well ya


----------



## Smallfurry (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the pointers.
Went with a Shawnee number in the end (Aerozine), very glad that I did.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

XTR M952 cranks polished, homebrewed components chainwheel
check out his blog if you like what you see. 
https://homebrewedcomponents.wordpress.com/


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I've used Race Face Dues on my past couple of SS bikes, this time round it was their SS specific 32T with bash ring, very nice, stiff and looks cool too. I would like one of the XTR conversions on my next bike though, they looks great!


----------



## SMT42 (Nov 9, 2006)

How on earth do you round out a square taper crank? I have been using an old shimano for 21 years an it's still square, go figure. Use a crank that you can afford. Don't led to believe you need something special. If you can afford bling then go for it, otherwise just buy somthing at a swap meet and run it.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

SMT42 said:


> How on earth do you round out a square taper crank?


It's very easy. If you ride it once with the crank bolt slightly loose, the crank will loosen, and then the bore will start to round out. Once it starts to round out, it's only a matter of time until it's useless.

I'll say it again, pinching the arm onto the axle is a much better system then just a high torque bolt without any retention system.


----------



## jwcart10 (Oct 16, 2009)

+1 on wi enos


----------



## karrikourier (Jan 12, 2010)

I rode square tapers as a DR for 9yrs and only rounded one out, that coz i mixed a crank bolt from a different BB when changing the old one( BBs used to fall apart in under a year so i wasnt going light on the machinery) and it bottomed out before the crank, but not so it was noticeable until the arm was scrap. That was just cheap suntour gear too. Still running the replacement arms 15yrs on no sign of trouble. So + Eno for my SS for the coming year.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*bad mechani*c: After going from ISIS to Shimano Saint w/ Chris King BB and then to XTR M970 SS w Chris King BB, I went "forward", not "back" to square taper (Phil) and Middleburn UNO SS. The Middleburn RS7 crankset has been installed on two frames so far. It's perhaps the most svelte off the shelf system money can buy.

*hallowedpoint*: the modification will be clear if you take a look at the factory Shimano M960 crankset compared to the modified cranks posted in this thread.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

i dont know, the stigma of rounded out crank arms every month or so when i was younger ruined square taper for me. I dont think i could ever go back, mentally. However, my cross bike has a square taper sugino and it's been holding up so far. Might throw my stylo on it soon and throw the sugino on my SS commuter. 

I should stop knocking square taper, i make more on my eno and middleburn rings than the 4 and 5 bolt stuff


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

ENO


----------



## TheGenTwo (Oct 23, 2009)

I run middleburn rs7 cranks . You can run a conventional chainring with spider setup or their UNO single splined chainring setup .


----------

